# I'm making a table top for an old Singer sewing machine base.



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the bottom to an old sewing machine that I got for $7.00 at an auction last summer.
I'm going to make a new table top for it out of pallet boards. I'll post pictures of the progression.










I'm gluing the boards to a piece of scrap plywood. Some of the wood I'm using has green and dark purple in it… what kind of wood could this be?


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Emma,

Yep, sure looks like poplar to me too.

Are those shop-made clamps? They look like they might be. Would be nice to get some more info/picutres of them.

Keep up the good work.

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Those are Klemsia-style clamps. Mostly used by luthiers.
Yep! It is poplar. Soft wood, so don't be upset by dents in the top.
Bill


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I got them at an auction but I don't remember for how much. There's 6 of them and they say KLEMMSIA ZWINGE on them… Swedish maybe? I love 'em! The only problem I have is if you're clamping something that you're gluing and you get glue on the cork pads it will rip a peice of the pad off when you take the clamp off.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info and picture of the clamps.

Try wrapping the area with the pads in either plastic wrap or wax paper to avoid gluing the pads to the work piece.

Herb


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you just making it into a table or do you plan on making use of the treadle power mechanism?


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Just a table. The wooden shaft that runs from the peddle to the wheel is broken. I might fix it… just for show.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

The glorious Singer times. It would make a sturdy table base for sure. Looking good, so far.


----------



## Pono (Mar 10, 2012)

nice we just finished one I will post a picture.amazing how good it still works


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Cool project. I'm envious of your project, nice conversation piece.


----------

